# Sick on first feed



## Louise.G (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi Jeanette

Just wondered if I could ask you advice on this problem we've had since Hollie was only a few weeks old.   

For ages they wouldn't give me anything because it was only ever the first feed and it wasn't every day.   Eventually when it was still happening when she was about 8 months old I took her back and they tried her on Wysoy - no real difference, then put her on Gaviscon and I did see a difference but it didn't totally go away.  They referred her to the paeds and they really did think it was reflux.   However, its still been going on and y'day she was sick five times on her morning bottle and crying because she's still hungry (she is still on the Gaviscon).  The same again this morning only it was four times.  I tried to offer her a rusk this morning but she wanted her bottle.   

What I don't understand is if it is reflux why is it always the first bottle?   I just don't know what to do.  Her bed is slightly propped up, I try to give her little amounts and then take her off it, I've tried weakening it, I've tried Farleys and Aptamil no difference.   She's small for her age on the 25th centile for her weight and 9th for her height.   Im taking her to be weighed today and to get her height checked as the paediatrician said that if her height falls below the 9th centile they may need to see her again to investigate further.

Any suggestions would be gratefully received.  Im stressed out with it and as I am back at work and DH is already left the house trying to juggle sorting her out and cleaning up whilst needing to get out the door is a little tough!!  Another thought I've had is when I add the milk to the water its really frothy for ages with all the bubbles could this be making it worse?  Im clutching at straws really.  

Many thanks

Louise x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Loiuse

How did you get on today??

Jxx


----------



## Louise.G (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi Jeanette

Hollie weighed 17lb 13oz (just below 9th centile) so has put on only 3oz in 2 months+ but she has been walking since she was 11 months.   Her height was I think 72-73cm so that puts her round about the 25th centile.   Our HV suggested that we give her her first drink in her beaker.  I had tried this before but she was never keen, anyway, I persisted with it and we've had two sick free mornings so.... so far so good.  She wants ideally to see her every two months just to keep an eye on her weight.

Louise x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Loiuse

How are things today??

Jxx


----------

